# Oklahoma Joe Longhorn



## floyd (Sep 7, 2013)

I did a LOT of research on this site and others, and bought my Okie Joe from Lowes with free assembly and delivery. It is wonderful. There are many posts on mods and I did most of them. I had one issue and that was the fire box top had a small dent in the opening. I went on line and provided pictures, CharBroil who bought Okie Joe , sent me a brand new firebox top and bottom with absloutely no discussion. Their service is wonderful. The Okie Joe is super. I have never had better smoked meat anywhere better than in my back yard. I love it!!!!!













1st smoke.JPG



__ floyd
__ Jul 27, 2013


















Okie Joe.JPG



__ floyd
__ Jul 27, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Sep 8, 2013)

Floyd said:


> I have never had better smoked meat anywhere better than in my back yard. I love it!!!!!


Congrats! Nothing beats a home-smoked meal


----------

